# Deciding on a tune



## Ragingcows (3 mo ago)

Hey everyone I want to tune my golf and can't decide which route I should go down I'm interested in the jb4 platform but and slightly confused on how it works. Also looking into apr and unitronic and info would be helpful. And what kind of power number should I be looking at with supporting mods, currently just have a 3in cat back getting a intake soon. And what is the limit on the stock clutch.


----------



## C_fout (Nov 5, 2021)

JB4 is a module that you plug into your wiring harness to increase boost by tricking your ecu into thinking its under boosting. The main advantage to a JB4 is that you can theoretically maintain your powertrain warranty as long as you just uninstall it before you take it in for service. Since the ecu hasn't been reflashed they wont have any way of knowing you're running above stock power. However the downfall of a JB4 compared to an actual tune is that you lack the ability to modify the stock powerband, so it'll basically just feel like stock but faster. While a tune can make the car feel completely different, but it'll likely void your warranty if thats something you're worried about. Some people run a JB4 on top of a tune but from what I hear this is not advisable. In terms of tuners, in my experience APR software is pretty overrated and their hardware for the most part is overpriced and lackluster in comparison to a lot of the competition. Integrated Engineering has great customer service, their tunes are the best OTS ive ever used, and their hardware is some of the best performing stuff you can buy. I dont have any experience with unitronic personally but I havent heard much bad about them.


----------



## Ragingcows (3 mo ago)

C_fout said:


> JB4 is a module that you plug into your wiring harness to increase boost by tricking your ecu into thinking its under boosting. The main advantage to a JB4 is that you can theoretically maintain your powertrain warranty as long as you just uninstall it before you take it in for service. Since the ecu hasn't been reflashed they wont have any way of knowing you're running above stock power. However the downfall of a JB4 compared to an actual tune is that you lack the ability to modify the stock powerband, so it'll basically just feel like stock but faster. While a tune can make the car feel completely different, but it'll likely void your warranty if thats something you're worried about. Some people run a JB4 on top of a tune but from what I hear this is not advisable. In terms of tuners, in my experience APR software is pretty overrated and their hardware for the most part is overpriced and lackluster in comparison to a lot of the competition. Integrated Engineering has great customer service, their tunes are the best OTS ive ever used, and their hardware is some of the best performing stuff you can buy. I dont have any experience with unitronic personally but I havent heard much bad about them.


 integrated engineering doesn't have a tune for the ea211


----------

